# A prayer to Conceive Read Daily!



## AndysGirl09

*Found this on BabyCenter community and I've read it every day  so encouraging!! 

Desire To Conceive, Fulfillment Over Barrenness* *
Father, we thank You that children are the heritage of the Lord, and the fruit of the womb is His reward. Children are Your idea, Father; You thought up children, and family, and home. You instituted the family in the Garden of Eden. You ordered children; You commanded them when You said to Adam and Eve, "Be frutiful and multiply." You said that the barren womb is never satisfied. Lord, the Word declars that I am wonderfully and fearfully made by You; therefore, I'm perfect and able to conceive and have children. You said that I/my wife would be a fruitiful vine by the side of our house and our children like olive plants around our table We are not ashamed but happy because our quiver is full of children (or arrows, as You call them).*
*
Thank you, Father, that You designed and fashioned me/her, to have children, that in the Bible barreness was the excption, not the rule, not Your will, not normal, something against Your plan and purpose. And in Your goodness and faithfulness every barrren woman in the Bible who was goldly and believed Your Word became pregnant; You opened her womb and bless her, and she gave birth to a precious baby just as I/she will. You make the barren woman to keep house and to be a joyful mother of children.*
*
You said, Father, that because You are our God and we are Your people and have a convenant with You that You will love us and bless us and multiply us and bless the fruit of my/her womb and that neither male nor female among Your people would be barren.*
*Father, we are redeemed form the curse of the Law by Jesus, and being barren is under the curse of the Law; therefore, we will receive from Your grace and have children.*
*
Father, no plague, no evil shall come nigh our dwelling. We are healed by the stripes of Jesus. Sickness of any kind is taken out of our midst. You said to ask anyting of You in Jesus' name and it would be done; and that if two of us on eather agree as touching anything it would be done. So we pray and we agree with You and Your Word, Father, that we will conceve and bring forth a healthy, precious baby to Your glory and honor. We pray all this according to Your Word and will. You said, This is the confidence that we have in You, that if we ask anything according to Your will, You hear us; and if You hear us, we know we have the petition we desire of You, We have it now. Thank, Father, in Jesus' name.
*
*
Now, talk to your body:
*
*
Bodies, we speak to you in Jesus' name; You will come in line and agreement with the Word of God. You will respond to His holy Word. You will function properly and perfectly, the way God inteded you to. Every part, every organ of our reproductive system conforms to the Word and plan of God as we come together in pure, martial love. Body, conceive! Be pregnant. Cooperate with God's plan; perfect ovulation, release of perfect eggs from the ovaries, thorugh the fallopian tubes, penetrated and impregnated, fertilized by healthy sperm. Good solid attachment to uterine wall and nourished and protected for nine months (40 weeks) unharmed and unhindered. Grow to a perfect baby - spirit, soul, and body. Your Word says, Father, that none shall cast their young, nor be barren amount Your people and the number of our days You will fulfill. This pregnancy will be fulfilled. We decree it in Jesus' name and receive God's best; we won't settle for anything less in Jesus' holy name. Thank You, Lord, that it is so and done to Your honor and Glory. Amen.*


----------



## grrlmom

Hmmm. I don't know.
If I were a religious person, I'd try: "Thy will, not mine, be done."

The fact is that some women _are_ "barren" (stupid and hurtful word, IMO; as if wombs are all that matter, as if a fertile mind and heart alone don't justify a human being's existence), and I seriously doubt it's because god is displeased with them or doesn't love them, and if it is... well, I wouldn't want anything to do with him, anyway.
If you believe in the biblical god, perhaps god just has plans for these women that hinge on them not having biological children. If so, pleading probably won't help.

The _tone_ of that prayer annoys me.
But then again, the tone of most prayers annoys me, so I hope you don't feel personally attacked or anything.


----------



## beanni #1

Thank you, beautiful prayer.....I will most certaily be including in my daily prayers :)


----------



## AndysGirl09

grrlmom said:


> Hmmm. I don't know.
> If I were a religious person, I'd try: "Thy will, not mine, be done."
> 
> The fact is that some women _are_ "barren" (stupid and hurtful word, IMO; as if wombs are all that matter, as if a fertile mind and heart alone don't justify a human being's existence), and I seriously doubt it's because god is displeased with them or doesn't love them, and if it is... well, I wouldn't want anything to do with him, anyway.
> If you believe in the biblical god, perhaps god just has plans for these women that hinge on them not having biological children. If so, pleading probably won't help.
> 
> The _tone_ of that prayer annoys me.
> But then again, the tone of most prayers annoys me, so I hope you don't feel personally attacked or anything.

Nope. No hard feelings because I didnt write the prayer someone else did and I put it on here because I thought maybe it would help others. But thanks anyway :)


----------



## Shedoc78

This prayer is amazing and I think you should know it. Thank you for sharing and being so gracious to others by spreading His word. I read this prayer and I believe in it. I became pregnant in 2011 and now have a toddler girl (2 yrs old). We are trying for another and I know God hears us. Bless you and yours.


----------



## beneathmywing

Love this prayer. My sister gave it to me from when she was having fertility issues. Say it all the time!


----------



## amariee

thanks :)


----------

